# Hey MJ here are my Flechettes



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I had to try it. You can see from the picture i went with a release. The ends are heavy duty wire posts. They are epoxied and crimped in place. It works but the post are a soft metal and if they hit something hard they will bend. They are malleable but I don't now how long you can keep bending them back into shape. I want to use the release so I can use the double 1/4 inch tubes. Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

The one issue I see is no fletching, ie trolls hair. Have you tried them out how they are and do they stabilize? Do they make #10 eye bolts. If you can find those and grind the eyes a little flat to cut down on weight in the back and then add two small pieces of paracord.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

could also whip paracord in front of your loop tooi bet it screams out of that star ship


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Well why didn't I think of that!!! :banghead: All I have to do is whip some paracord on the ends instead of the wire post. Thanks guys I think problem solved.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like you're on your way!
I bet those tubes are crazy fast. 
I've got something related cooking that I think you're going to like ...


----------

